# supper, dinner



## Wishfull

お世話になります。
中学生の時に、朝食はbreakfast, 昼食はlunch, 夕食はsupper で、一日の食事で最も豪華な食事がdinnerとなる。
通常は夕食がdinnerになることが多いが、夕食に軽食を食べて、昼食が一番豪華であれば、昼食がdinnerとなり、夕食はsupperとなる。
と習いました。
最近では、それを忘れて、私の意識の中では、夕食＝dinner で　"supper"という単語は死語になっていました。
昨夜、中学生の息子から、３４年前に私が習ったと同じ事を言われたので思い出した次第です。
このルールは現在のBEおよびAEで今でも通用しているのでしょうか。

また、そうであるなら、朝食は牛乳一本、昼食は職場の食堂の職員定食（４３０円）、夕食はスシロー（一皿１００円の回転寿司）で９００円分食べた場合にdinnerは”スシロー”になるのでしょうか、それともdinnerに該当する食事はない、という判断になるのでしょうか。

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## Ume

Wishさん、こんにちは。

ウィズダム英和辞典の dinner には
*(1)通例、夕食がdinnerとなるが、 ((英))の一部では昼食がdinnerとなる所もある。クリスマスおよび((英))の日曜日のdinnerは昼にとる。また、このほかにも、((米))では祝祭日は昼食をdinnerとすることがある。*
*(2)夕食をdinnerとする時の昼食はlunch、昼食をdinnerとする時の夕食はsupperまたは((英))teaで、簡単な食事となる。*​とあります。

これで話せる英会話の基本文型87 [著者: 上野理絵]
161ページをご覧ください。


----------



## ポール

As a *(英)*speaker I would say that 'dinner' is the _main meal_ of the day.  So you might have a light lunch (midday) and a big dinner (evening) or you might have a big Sunday dinner (midday) and a light supper in the evening.

It is semi-traditional to have a more substantial meal on Sunday, with all the family.


----------



## Wishfull

Umeboshiさん、ポールさん、お返事ありがとうございました。

言葉の定義は分かっているつもりですが、現在、実際にはNativeがどのように使い分けているのかが今ひとつ分かりません。

ポールさんにお聞きしたいのですが、ポールさんが現在*単身赴任*していて、家族はそばにいなかったと仮定します。
そして、週末ではなく*Weekdayであった*とします。
ポールさんの昼休みにone of your old friendがたまたま、短時間だけポールさんをたずねてきたので、旧友と昼食をレストランで食べたとします。それも、豪華な食事をしたとします。
その夜はポールさんは一人で夕食を食べたとします。昼食べ過ぎたのでダイエットしようとおもって、小さなサンドイッチを一切れだけ食べたとします。

このようなシナリオの場合、定義に従って、昼食＝dinner, 夕食＝supperとなりますか、
それとも　習慣的に昼食＝lunch, 夕食＝dinnerと呼びますか。
たとえば、big lunch とか　light dinner とか　形容詞を付けて表現することはないでしょうか。


----------



## Ume

Merriam-Webster's LEARNER'S DICTIONARY には
*Most Americans have dinner in the evening, although if the main meal of the day is served in the afternoon it is also referred to as dinner. When referring to the evening meal, dinner and supper are basically synonyms in U.S. English. Dinner is a somewhat more formal word than supper and it tends to describe a somewhat more formal meal.*​とあります。


----------



## ポール

Wishfull said:


> Umeboshiさん、ポールさん、お返事ありがとうございました。
> 
> 言葉の定義は分かっているつもりですが、現在、実際にはNativeがどのように使い分けているのかが今ひとつ分かりません。



まずは私がネイティブでもほかのネイティブと同じ考えだと限らないと言っておきます。



> ポールさんにお聞きしたいのですが、ポールさんが現在*単身赴任*していて、家族はそばにいなかったと仮定します。
> そして、週末ではなく*Weekdayであった*とします。
> ポールさんの昼休みにone of your old friendがたまたま、短時間だけポールさんをたずねてきたので、旧友と昼食をレストランで食べたとします。それも、豪華な食事をしたとします。
> その夜はポールさんは一人で夕食を食べたとします。昼食べ過ぎたのでダイエットしようとおもって、小さなサンドイッチを一切れだけ食べたとします。
> 
> このようなシナリオの場合、定義に従って、昼食＝dinner, 夕食＝supperとなりますか、
> それとも　習慣的に昼食＝lunch, 夕食＝dinnerと呼びますか。



しいていえば、前者の方だと思います。でも、そのレストランが昼食として豪華な食事を提供するってちょっと例外かもね。;-)



> たとえば、big lunch とか　light dinner とか　形容詞を付けて表現することはないでしょうか。



ありだと思うけど自分的に big lunch はあまり使いたくないです。

ある(英)レストランからの引用：
The Boyson Restaurant is open for dinner seven nights a week and now offers a 2 course simple lunch Monday to Saturday, with a traditional offering on a Sunday lunch time.

traditional offeringって・・・Sunday Dinner と言えばいいじゃありません？でも同じ日曜日に Sunday Dinner(昼)とDinner(晩)両方あれば変でしょう。それに lunch time であっても lunch ではない？

こういうのは人それぞれ、場合によって、異なるということでしょう。

役に立たず、ごめん。


----------



## Wishfull

ポール said:


> こういうのは人それぞれ、場合によって、異なるということでしょう。



Thank you for your reply.

I understand.

By the way, when I'm a college student, in English class,
I read 主を待つ晩餐　（The　waiting supper) by トーマス　ハーディー.
At that time, my English teacher taught us why supper is translated as 晩餐, but I don't remember at all.

Which is 最後の晩餐, "The last supper" or "The last dinner"?
I myself prefer "supper" because it sounds like "having-modesty-in-it".


----------



## kuuzoku

Hi, in America, it usually depends where you live (North/South,etc.) that determines which word you use. Southerners tend to use "supper" while Northerners tend to use "dinner". But where I was born, in New England, "supper" wasn't that uncommon. So it is up to you.


----------



## Wishfull

Schuckran Jajeeran!


----------

